# Milbemax Wormers



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

Just posted this on the health and nutrition forum also,. but as I post on here 99% of the time, i thought i'd ask on here too.

Looking for others experiences of Milbemax wormers. I wormed my lot last night. 3 of the 5 were fine but another 2 showed worrying side effects ie lethargy (one of them extreme), muscle tremors / twitching, falling over or swaying through the back end when trying to walk. I'll never again use this wormer (purchased from vet).

Anyone any advice or experiences??

Thanks

J


----------



## wrinkles (Nov 2, 2007)

hi. ive always used milbemax on all my cats and kittens. never had a reaction........scary  thanks for the warning tho. hope you cats are better now?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Hiya MY vet only doe this wormer and I have also never had any side effects 

Can you call your vet? could it have been anything else? are they ok now??


----------



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

They seem to be ok now - the one with the worst side effects is still a little sleepy but thankfully the tremors and balance problems seem to have cleared up on their own. The cats have all recently had their boosters (all within past 6 weeks) so their weights have been documented with the vets recently ... i'll be weighing the cats myself to see if they correlate with what the vets have them down as.

I've always used Drontal before the vet reccomended these wormers ... i think i'll be sticking to Drontal from now on.

Thanks for your replies, J x


----------

